# Hollywood laboratories bottle



## RCO (Aug 3, 2012)

went poking around a 1940's dump that is along an abandoned highway near where i live , found a few interesting items there recently such as G & W whiskey bottle and javex bottles . anyways today i found a very unusual bottle , its about 5 inch's high and curved shape , has a star H L logo on front and says " hollywood Laboratories " on bottom . 
 never seen one before in this dump and don't recell seeing this bottle before , no clue where its from , google search came up empty as well . the dump is 1940's canada stuff so that may give us a clue . anyways if anyone has this bottle allready or knows more about it yet me know as i'm getting curious .


----------



## botlguy (Aug 3, 2012)

Definitely unusual.


----------



## msleonas (Aug 3, 2012)

does it by any chance have a P. in front of Hollywood?


----------



## msleonas (Aug 3, 2012)

OR could it be related to this product? The bottles have some similarities.
 http://www.privatescreeningseattle.com/servlet/the-2290/1920's-Deco-LB-Hair/Detail


----------



## RCO (Aug 3, 2012)

no p before the hollywood , but it is similar to the bottle in picture so maybe it was also for some sort of cosmetic product like hair oil .


----------



## madman (Aug 3, 2012)

cool bottles guys, ive dug the bottle like msleonas posted in a 40s dump  saved this one thought it was cool 1939


----------



## msleonas (Aug 3, 2012)

@ RCO, does the star have an L and a B as the monogram? Looks like it. Maybe take a closer look or another picture.


----------



## deenodean (Aug 6, 2012)

never saw one like that on the east coast..I generally don't keep bottles that age anyway...


----------



## goaliewb (Apr 22, 2019)

i know its an old post BUT .... i dug one on the weekend, as well as found 2 with the symbol at a market.
Did you ever find more info RCO?


----------

